# fisrt A3 stolen at NYAIS



## JCQSPADE (Apr 2, 2005)

Went to New York Autoshow today they had a sign in the Audi section on a stage that was supposed to display the new A3. It was offering a reward for a red A3 that was stolen from the show , it showed a picture and a vin #. I wrote the vin# down but lost it. If any one has the vin or a pic from NYAIS of this please post.


----------

